# This story about how bin laden has been killed stinks



## GatorTamer (Oct 3, 2007)

Something about this whole scenario seems off. I will add more about my comments later. I hope that this is genuine in nature and not some stunt by Obama. Our troops are the ones who have died, sacrificed, and gave more that anyone else in this war and I am very offended by Obama’s speech since all he said was I did, I authorized, I planned, I I I I I I I I I. This shit stinks! CONGRATS TO ALL US SERVICE MEN AND WOMAN FOR ALL YOU HAVE GIVEN. OBAMA you didnt do shit to find him our troops did.:excl:


----------



## GatorTamer (Oct 3, 2007)

that’s just my opinon


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Obama, or his agents gave the order for the mission to attack within a "friendly" country. Like it or not, SOMEBODY from the White House had to approve this...


Jim


----------



## GatorTamer (Oct 3, 2007)

Look at the facts so far...... My question is how much did we pay Pakistan or what arrangements were made in order to get him. This does not make any sense. This fire fight story is BS I don't believe it at all. Ask yourself the location, timing, and Obama’s speech and lack of popularity right now there is a major political reason behind some of this, I HOPE I AM WRONG BUT LOOK AT THIS LOGICALLY.


----------



## AUtiger01 (Oct 17, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

But was it really the time for him to take the credit. Eventhough he made the decision to strike, why not give more credit to the soldiers, sailors, and intelligence people who made it all happen?

My thanks to them all!


----------



## GatorTamer (Oct 3, 2007)

i hope that i am wrong but the main thing i am pissed about is obamas speech this was not his doing but the military’s.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Somebody said "yes"... go into our "friends" country and kill person in that country. (We have NO right to do that under international law).

I'm guessing Obama was the guy who said "YES".

Jim


----------



## GoneCoastal (May 1, 2008)

They supposedly knew where he was since August? What took so long?
I guess osama I mean obama couldnt put it off any longer because it would have looked bad in the coming election. I wonder how many in DC knew about this for how long.
He, osama, was trying to wait till a new cave condo complex opened up to move out of the mansion to a more fitting and clandestin abode for a mountain goat but it was foreclosed upon by chase bank and he wasnt able to move out in time before obamamama slammed his mighty fist down and killed his cousin the goat.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Ahhh jeszze... here it comes...

WAIT!!! let me put my tin foil hat on...

Jim


----------



## GatorTamer (Oct 3, 2007)

Maybe the since I just got threw watching the movie salt I have become a little more cautious. BUT REALLY REVEIW THE FACTS AND THE SEVERAL DIFFERENT VERSIONS OF THIS, IT DOES NOT ADD UP!!! I AM GLAD THE SOB IS DEAD, BUT I THINK THAT THERE IS ONE HELL OF AN AGENDA BEHIND THIS. HELL HE WAS NOT IN A CAVE, BUT IN A COMPOUND BUILT IN A MILITARY CITY IN PAKASTAN IN 2005 WITH NOTICABLE ENHANCED SECURITY NOT FAR FROM THE COUNTRYS CAPITAL, REALLY? BS, BS. WE KNEW ABOUT THIS LONG AGO AND SO DID PAKASTAN. IF WE DIDN’T KNOW, SHAME ON US. THE NEXT QUESTION I HAVE IS HOW LONG THIS COVER STORY WILL HOLD UP.


----------



## GatorTamer (Oct 3, 2007)

Your late , i have had my tin hat on!:thumbup:


----------



## tld15uga (Dec 9, 2007)

jim t said:


> Somebody said "yes"... go into our "friends" country and kill person in that country. (We have NO right to do that under international law).
> 
> 
> Jim


 
Israel is legendary for doing this.


----------



## StealthElephant (Apr 30, 2011)

an old friend of mine in the armed services with some "special" training just dropped me a line in facebook to say hello.... haven't heard from him since he was deployed over there last August.... Hmmmmmmm. interesting timing. way to go troops!


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

his head should be on permanent display at ground zero


----------



## JLMass (Oct 1, 2007)

HisName said:


> his head should be on permanent display at ground zero


to late they already threw him into the ocean


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Hes dead but thre will be no body to show for it. I want to see him dead not breathing, moving, nothing.


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

They should have wrapped him in bacon and buried him naked with another man to send a message.


----------



## grouper1963 (Feb 28, 2008)

The pics will soon come out. 

I don't care for Obama but let's view this for what it is: an American Victory. Bin Laden is dead and we all need to thank our GIs for their hard work. I pray for all who have suffered because of this evil man's deeds. Don't forget there were many Al Queda victims before 9/11 so include them in your prayers too. God Bless the USA...


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Clinton had the chance, and passed.
Obama did act, although his "I" this, and "ME" that crap makes me nauseous.
Dumping UBL's remains almost immediately into the ocean was a great idea.

It was very gratifying and refreshing to see young Americans celebrating in the streets afterwards.


----------



## dockmaster (Sep 27, 2007)

When gas hits 5bucks a gallon, no one will remember UBL.....


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

Wheres the body? somebody said the ocean, why? I want to see it.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

I would have liked to seen his body displayed for the world to see as a reminder that you can run,but you will just die tired!Way to go SEALS!Its about time.


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

> AGENDA BEHIND THIS.



oboma needed a bump in the polls and osama had used up his usefulness, 
he became a pawn in this greater scam of things to come and was expendable.

my .02


----------



## gone_fishn1 (May 2, 2011)

Agreed!



GatorTamer said:


> CONGRATS TO ALL US SERVICE MEN AND WOMAN FOR ALL YOU HAVE GIVEN. OBAMA you didnt do shit to find him our troops did.:excl:


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

*Remove the tin foil hats please*

When you kill the leader of a jihad movement, it would be wise to accept the victory quietly because killing him really doesn't mean anything operationally speaking. He's just a figurehead. Jihadist terrorist operate independently for the same "higher pourpose" and their leaders hold a "hero" status, not a controlliing status like our generals. The more press we give it, the longer we hold the body and parade it around the more we add to his martyr status and drive the movement, he spured on, forward. 

Second point: it took so long because of a couple of facts military intellegence is most of the time "shaky" at best so a very high degree of certainty would have to be had in order to approach the pakistani government to ask for permission to go get him. They would have given us permission because they enjoy our support in many things that they do, financially and politically.

Third point: I don't like him or what he's done any more than the next guy, but give credit where credit is due at least he let us go get him, and if i was him i'd be proud of myself too. I am a 10 year veteran of the Marine Corps, i have done four combat tours to the middle east and have seen my share of this war first hand, we do the work but without the presidents support we can't do anything, so i am proud of him and glad someone finally used a guerrilla fighting style to fight guerrilla fighters. So take your tin foil hats off they dumped the piece of shit off a boat so we wouldn't further his cause! Be happy we got him and don't let your conspiricy theories detract from what our brothers did.


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

How soon can our troops be back home? The war in afghanistan was to root out UBL... We have Afghan soldiers trained by us killin' our troops as well... I think we could be cleared out in under 6 months... 30 days if we don't tear down our bases and bring the building materials home to prevent their use by the enemy.

Brent


----------



## Doomsday (Jun 30, 2010)

I hate Obama with an incredible passion, but credit where credit is due...he ordered US forces to go into a "friendly" country and whack somebody. That, uncharacteristically, took some stones. Great day for the U.S. OBL, rot in hell.



jim t said:


> Obama, or his agents gave the order for the mission to attack within a "friendly" country. Like it or not, SOMEBODY from the White House had to approve this...
> 
> 
> Jim


----------



## helo_hunter (Oct 2, 2007)

Why bury at sea? Heard that there was a fear of Osama's burial place becoming a shrine.
Glad that Osama is dead and that this President, who I have little to no respect for, did support the effort needed to kill Osama. That is all he did -supported the efforts of the great US troops (SEALS and supporting units - helos, medics, etc) who put thier lives on the line to achieve this result.


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

I agree with the above comments about perhaps why they chose to dump the body at sea, but I hope they have some SOLID evidence to prove to the enemy that he is indeed dead.


----------



## phantom (Oct 5, 2007)

helo_hunter said:


> Why bury at sea? Heard that there was a fear of Osama's burial place becoming a shrine.
> Glad that Osama is dead and that this President, who I have little to no respect for, did support the effort needed to kill Osama. That is all he did -supported the efforts of the great US troops (SEALS and supporting units - helos, medics, etc) who put thier lives on the line to achieve this result.


I think they should bury him somewhere.. Anyone that comes by his burial place to pay respect.. shoot them on site...


----------



## Cast-N-Call (Apr 21, 2009)

I'm gonna get so drunk I'm gonna have to hold on to the grass to keep from falling out of the yard while I celebrate the death of that murdering POS. Truly a great day for the world as a whole. If these hevi-shot turkey shells in my shotgun didn't cost so much I would go fire off some rounds in the air like those ********* do to celebrate.
God Bless our wonderful service members.


----------



## GrayMan (Mar 17, 2011)

There will be much more to be heard about this soon enough. When it's heard, it might sound a little improbable or even crazy, but in your gut you'll know it's the real story.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Guys and Gals wait just a minute. You know that you are looking at the most honest, transparent, 100 % above board, absolute pro American, no lying , cheating, frauding, or even tax evaders Administration, now what in the world could be wrong with this picture!!!


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*I expected to see some OFF comments today but a couple I want to ask about. Why throw him in the Ocean? If the burial spot was an issue, show the world his dead body and never dissclose where he was burned and then feed the ashes to some rats then burn them and so on.*

*This is gonna turn into a Elvis story and create a huge controversy in the Arib world about if he is really dead.*

*Either way all the Obamanites are gonna give him all the credit just like he is taking it right now, very good for him and what was sure to be a failing re election trail. F'n politicians.*


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

while I do give Obama credit for giving the order, Burial at sea was way too respectful. that is what our brave men get.

should have buried his body at sea , but kept his head in a pickle jar to forever travel around on dispay and bring in money for the war effort as his evil soul seeks his body 



BTW - It was the ENHANCED interrogation five years earlier that gave the CIA the name which ended in this very successful extraction

great Job Seals , as always!


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

HisName said:


> while I do give Obama credit for giving the order, Burial at sea was way too respectful. that is what our brave men get.
> 
> should have buried his body at sea , but kept his head in a pickle jar to forever travel around on dispay and bring in money for the war effort as his evil soul seeks his body
> 
> ...


*I agree, if BO would have kept his word and closed GITMO, we would not have had the info on his location, what do they call that? Oh yea Irony..:thumbup:*


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

instead of a bunch of virgins he got 40 navy seals..........job well done...tony


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

Burial at sea is an honor for american sailors and Marines, However, it's a disgrace in the islamic tradition because it means that no one gives a shit about you enough to put you in the ground so they dumped you in the water! No country would accept the corpse of this guy so they dumped him in the arabian sea. You guys should realize they don't believe the same things we do and see things from a different point of view. Now realize that he is dead, and so is Elvis regardless of weather or not some douche bag says they "seen him at the 7/11" and one of my fellow harbingers of doom used his 5.56 deathstick to deal out a little revenge for us, be happy for him and celebrate and for the love of god stop making a charade out of it.


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

hyco said:


> instead of a bunch of virgins he got 40 navy seals..........job well done...tony


I thought the same thing !!!!!!!!!!! 

Scott


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

so at this burial at sea............................did they weigh him down with bricks then toss him or just push him over the bow and let the props eat him up on the way bye??? how does that work?


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

*You may want to actually listen to the speech....*

Not an OBAMA fan but I heard a lot of "WE"s, a few "I"s, and a "Thanks to the tireless work of our military and counter-terrorism professionals." I heard the President accept responsibility for the approval of targeting a foreign combatant on foreign soil. Seems to me like he's doing his part in this thing, and not "yet" crowing too hard about it.



GatorTamer said:


> Something about this whole scenario seems off. I will add more about my comments later. I hope that this is genuine in nature and not some stunt by Obama. Our troops are the ones who have died, sacrificed, and gave more that anyone else in this war and I am very offended by Obama’s speech since all he said was I did, I authorized, I planned, I I I I I I I I I. This shit stinks! CONGRATS TO ALL US SERVICE MEN AND WOMAN FOR ALL YOU HAVE GIVEN. OBAMA you didnt do shit to find him our troops did.:excl:


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Why didn't they feed him to some pigs?*

That would be a more fitting end for him. Obama too.


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

Details on sea the sea burial. http://www.navytimes.com/news/2011/...11w/?sms_ss=facebook&at_xt=4dbef81b07b3f885,0


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Go Navy!!!


----------



## Tidewater1 (Aug 16, 2009)

Gator, if I wasnt a skeptical SOB myself, I would think you didnt trust our commander in chief! But you are right about one thing. There is more to this than we know about at this point. Will be interesting to see what shakes out in the next few weeks.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

I would have liked to have put him in a wood chopper mounted on my boat and shot him over the side as tuna chum, but then again I am not the leader of the free world obligated to think twice before I act and follow the Geneva Convention and such.


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

just goes to show you, cant f'ing please anybody anymore

they kill the damn fool and all you bitch whine and moan about is a speech

get over it and chill sheesh


----------



## fishingcanada (Oct 21, 2010)

The troops should receive a credits for unleashing the terrorist root, at least they the roots have been remove ..... Thanks for the troops


----------



## billfishguy17 (Mar 21, 2010)

To all the Nay Sayers. If this story stinks so much, then why don't you tell that to SEAL team 6. ..... Ya that's what I thought. How is it every win or loss we go through has to be political. Can't you people enjoy a win no matter who is in office. Some people won't be satisfied until they rip this country to shreads. Guess what you are doing a great job trying. This stuff makes me sick. The SEALs went in at the presidents orders and killed him. What more do you want. If it stinks so much then move to France. Amen!


----------



## FLWhaler (Oct 1, 2007)

Someone just let GW say "Mission Acomplished" now. Oh but he didn't did he.:whistling: Proud of the all of our military teams out there.:thumbsup:


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Well Im glad they got him,But was'nt it part of Obama's thing Last week or 2-weeks ago about not paying are troops because that deadline was'nt met..


----------



## OLDCRAB (Nov 24, 2007)

*Bin Laden details from the WH Insider*

AS SENT TO ME.......
For what it's worth.........

A quick post from the White House Insider via Ulster Man on Facebook

Very interesting and makes sense....

HC = Hiliary Clinton
LP = Leon Panetta
BD - Bill Daley
CoC = Commander in Chief



Ulster Man Please get this out ASAP. Want specific people to know we know.

RE Osama Bin Laden. Significant push to take him out months ago. Senior WH staff resisted. This was cause of much strain between HC and Obama/Jarrett. HC and LP were in constant communication over matter – both attempted to convince administration to act. Administration feared failure and resulting negative impact on president. Intel disgusted over politics over national security. Staff resigned/left. Check timeline to corroborate. 

Now Intel already leaking to media facts surrounding how info obtained. Namely from enhanced interrogation efforts via GITMO prisoners. Obama administration placed in corner on this. Some media aware of danger to president RE this and attempting protection. Others looking for further investigation. We are pushing for them to follow through and already meeting with some access. 

Point of determination made FOR Obama not BY Obama. Will clarify as details become more clear. Very clear divide between Military and WH. Jarrett marginalized 100% on decision to take out OBL. She played no part. BD worked with LP and HC to form coalition to force CoC to engage.

IMPORTANT SPECIFIC: When 48 hour go order issued, CoC was told, not requested. Administration scrambled to abort. That order was overruled. This order did not originate from CoC. Repeat – this order did not originate from CoC. He complied, but did not originate.

Independent military contacts have confirmed. Stories corroborate one another. This is legit.

The killing of Osama Bin Laden was in fact a Coup within Obama WH.

Speaking with additional contacts RE info.

Stay safe.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

"Ulster Man on Facebook"?

Was "Prague Guy on Twitter" not in agreement? 

Anybody with a facebook account is now a source of expertise?

Gotcha...

Jim


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

Here is where I take issue... Last night we were told that the operation had transpired "7 days ago and DNA testing done to verfy identity." but this morning they say the operation "took place, dna testing done and burial at sea" all within 24 hours when the DNA testing would take more than the 24 hours claimed today. All this transpires just as "operation gun runner" investigations begin with holder going before congress tomorrow to claim the DoJ wasn't kept abreast of what the ATF was up to.

That little fiasco alone would cost the administration many democrat followers.

I am not sayin' it didn't occur but I am not drinkin' just any ol' thing served to in a dixie cup!

Brent


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

hogdogs said:


> Here is where I take issue... Last night we were told that the operation had transpired "7 days ago and DNA testing done to verfy identity." but this morning they say the operation "took place, dna testing done and burial at sea" all within 24 hours when the DNA testing would take more than the 24 hours claimed today. All this transpires just as "operation gun runner" investigations begin with holder going before congress tomorrow to claim the DoJ wasn't kept abreast of what the ATF was up to.
> 
> That little fiasco alone would cost the administration many democrat followers.
> 
> ...


And who told you those things? The Media? I was watching Fox today and the nice young female reporter said that one of the helicopters crashed because there was not enough "air" under it as it tried to land.

Huh?



Perhaps early reports were inaccurate in lieu of speed. Instead of accurate, the station decided to be "first".

Jim


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

Yeah Jim, I re-read the big eared morons prepared statement he read off the teleprompter and I realized the 7 days previous statement was the media...

But they OFFICIALS involved have stated they did DNA testing and were "99.9%" sure they had the right guy... But they had not the time to get the DNA results back so there are still lies to contend with from this most transparent of administrations.

Brent


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Lmfao.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Ahhh...

http://www.fox4kc.com/news/wdaf-sci...aden-case-reasonable-20110503,0,5915100.story

Jim


----------



## SuperSpook (Oct 1, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------

